# Baby wearing - in the car



## PhoenixRising

I have a question:
Can you baby wear in the car (as a passenger) or is that a big no-no / illegal?
I'm not pregnant yet but definitely baby wear and this is one of the things I have always been curious about?


----------



## jackiea85

I think it would be illegal, you would need a carseat (I think!) x


----------



## princessellie

noooo dont do it!!

buy a carseat, the baby will be sooo much safer, i considered it when i was preg as we dont have a car and i didnt think it would be worth my while buying a car seat for one or two car trips, i heard that if u hold the baby and the car crashes u will automatically let go of the baby, no matter how hard u try and hold on, its something you cant control, i thought a carrier would stop that as the baby would be tied to me but its so not a good idea, you really do need a car seat :D

x


----------



## claire-lou

Definately not. I'm not sure if it's illegal as I know you can get in a taxi without an infant carrier (not that I ever have).


----------



## Pyrrhic

big no no :shock:


----------



## princessellie

i think it is illegal, its just with taxis i think its ur own responsibility, not theirs

x


----------



## claire-lou

It was the taxi driver that told me I needed have bothered with the seat. But the look I gave him suggested otherwise.


----------



## Jelly_Tot

it is illegal too not have a baby in a car seat when in a car and you and the driver will be fined and the driver will gets points on there licence if stopped by the police!

However, if your in a taxi/cab it is not illegal too have baby sitting with you/on your knee/not in car seat as by law it is classed as a short journey.


----------



## princessellie

really? i didnt know that! surely a short journey is just as dangerous as a longer one? you can still crash in both!!

x


----------



## lozzy21

Its iilligal!!!!! Even for short journeys. You dont have to use one in a taxi for some reason though


----------



## mommyof3co

Did you know most accidents happen within 2mi of your home??? So def no for short or long journeys. If a child/baby is in the car they need to be in a carseat :)


----------



## helen1234

illegal, 

but who cares if its legal or not, 
how dangerous do you think it would be to a baby if the driver stopped sharply and you went into the seat infront? :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

I think it's up to the taxi firm whether they insist on a car seat or not. Maybe it's something to do with insurance?

Def need a car seat though!!


----------



## Hanna

everything is explained here:
https://www.childcarseats.org.uk/law/index.htm


----------



## PhoenixRising

Ok, well that's cleared that up! :flower:


----------



## JessiHD

Illegal or not it is very dangerous. Even a minor accident could kill!


----------



## ryder

AIllegal or not, I agree it is a stupid idea and quite dangerous. Your baby would die in even a minor accident.


----------

